# Indians living in Mexico



## rajanmittal

Hi, All Indian origin people, I want to know more about the living standards/style, culture, expenses, community set-up in mexio.
cheers
rajan


----------



## GARYJ65

rajanmittal said:


> Hi, All Indian origin people, I want to know more about the living standards/style, culture, expenses, community set-up in mexio.
> cheers
> rajan


Wow
That's a wide question


----------



## Isla Verde

rajanmittal said:


> Hi, All Indian origin people, I want to know more about the living standards/style, culture, expenses, community set-up in mexio.
> cheers
> rajan


For starters, the country is spelled M-e-x-i-c-o.


----------



## chicois8

There are probably millions of indians living in Mexico...Are you interested in Seri, Mayo, Hichole, Mixtec
or Maya to name a few groups...


----------



## elsonador

I'm not sure you will find many expats from India living in Mexico. I could very well be mistaken.

Either way hope you find what you are looking for....browse the forum there are plenty of answers to questions you have and to questions you will have or haven't thought of yet!


----------



## rajanmittal

chicois8 said:


> There are probably millions of indians living in Mexico...Are you interested in Seri, Mayo, Hichole, Mixtec
> or Maya to name a few groups...


My office would be in Santa Fe, so can anyone suggest which would be the best place nearby in terms of reasonable rent/occupancy for indians etc.


----------



## citlali

If you mean what is the best place in terms of being around East Indians, I would say anywhere you can afford is good as there are not a whole lot of East Indians in Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65

chicois8 said:


> There are probably millions of indians living in Mexico...Are you interested in Seri, Mayo, Hichole, Mixtec
> or Maya to name a few groups...


And they are not indians, and not millions
They are indigenas


----------



## chicois8

rajanmittal said:


> My office would be in Santa Fe, so can anyone suggest which would be the best place nearby in terms of reasonable rent/occupancy for indians etc.



Are you speaking of Santa Fe, the business district of Mexico City?

Gary, I may not be PC but what do you mean by " not millions"........


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> Are you speaking of Santa Fe, the business district of Mexico City?


Santa Fe is not "the" business district of Mexico City, though it is one of the largest. It is also the area of Mexico City where people live who'd rather be elsewhere - it's full of upscale shopping malls and gated communities, not an area of the city I'd care to live in, or even visit.


----------



## GARYJ65

chicois8 said:


> Are you speaking of Santa Fe, the business district of Mexico City?
> 
> Gary, I may not be PC but what do you mean by " not millions"........


It's roughly 10 % of the total population, thereferore they are some millions


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> It's roughly 10 % of the total population, thereferore they are some millions


Gary, in English there's no difference between "millions" and "some millions".


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think the raj may be pulling our hair or leg, or just playing with us. Indios, Indians, Indegenes or Hindis; who knows what he really means? Why am I now craving curry for lunch?  
I just remembered that in Turkey a hindi is a turkey; the kind we eat at the holidays. Oh well!


----------



## citlali

RV ****** , pretty ignorant and bad taste.


----------



## chicois8

Gary, My sources have Mexico's total population at 115,000,000 with indigenous folks being 29% or 
23,500,000.......


----------



## Hound Dog

_


rajanmittal said:



Hi, All Indian origin people, I want to know more about the living standards/style, culture, expenses, community set-up in mexio.
cheers
rajan

Click to expand...

_I tend to think that the OP who claims to be from Delhi and soon to set up shop in Mexico City´s exclusive and thriving Santa Fe business and residential suburb, is trying to be amusing when seeking out "all Indian people" in Mexico. Perhaps he should be chiding Columbus who thought the first island in the Caribbean upon which he landed was India. After all, none of us posting hereabouts branded the Caribbean natives such as Columbus initially encountered " Indians" as we were not alive at the time but Columbus´ mistake was understandable after he set out on uncharted waters. made a wrong turn at Tenerife while in search of India and thought he had arrived there when he had actually arrived in what was to become North America. If the OP is serious, Mexico City is a good place to find East Indian compatriots or immigarnts to Mexico whereas, East Indian residents are hard to find in most parts of the country.

Not too long ago, I met an East Indian restaurateur vacationing here in Jalisco and, as a big fan of East Indian food, especially as prepared in the Chennai area (but Delhi as well) , I inquired of him as to why there were so few East Indian restaurants in Mexico and, as far as I could tell no restaurants specializing in "Madras- style" cuisine. His response to me was, "Why would we come here to open a restaurant or engage in commerce when just to the north there is a vast, rich land where people are so accepting of immigrants and really appreciate Indian food from all regions and who speak our language ?" 

Few good East Indian restaurants in Mexico but lots of East Indian entrepreneurial scientists and techno-weinees coming to such places as Santa Fe, Guadalajara and Monterrey and other parts of North America to seek and find success. 

I doubt he will find any answers to his inquiry on an expat forum but Santa Fe is the place to be, perhaps, to get some of those answers if one has financial deep pockets or the prospects of having them through personal efforts with the right applied skills. 

Good luck to him in Santa Fe and if Santa Fe is a bit dear in terms of living costs, it is close to other areas of the city which are less expensive while he gets on his feet there.


----------



## Isla Verde

Why would anyone want to live in Santa Fe unless they want to isolate themselves from whatever makes Mexico City a special place to live?


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=Isla Verde;1194007]Why would anyone want to live in Santa Fe unless they want to isolate themselves from whatever makes Mexico City a special place to live?[/QUOTE]_

Well, Isla, I would ask, why wouild anyone want to live in dreaded San Jose in the heart of the Silicon Valley when one could live in San Francisco which I can attest from having lived there for many years, makes the Bay Area a special place to live? It´s the commute. He writes his office will be in Santa Fe. The commute in both the Bay Area and Metro DF are to be avoided if at all possible. Back before the Arco Norte opened a few years ago, we used to drive between Santa Fe and the heart of the city to get to Puebla or Toluca - depending on whether our destination was Lake Chapala or Chiapas - and the commute to Santa Fe and back from the city can be a nightmare. Best to live near where you work I say and, while I have only driven through Santa Fe on my way to someplace else, it is a most impressive areas if one is fond of splendid modern architecture. As a retiree, however, with no commute necessary, I´m with you. 

Dave Gardner, the southern comedian of many years ago, used to joke that people only lived up north because they had jobs up there. It´s nice to be free of the daily grind but others must go to work every day to support me in my retirement.


----------



## Isla Verde

HD, I agree with you that commuting to Santa Fe is horrible. Those who work there but live in other parts of the city, often because the rents in Santa Fe are out of the reach of all but the well-to-do, complain bitterly about the difficulties they face getting to work every day. Since I am not overly fond of modern architecture and prefer to live near the heart of the DF, so I can enjoy its many cultural attractions, you couldn't pay me to live in Santa Fe. I have no desire to live in a place built over a garbage dump!


----------



## citlali

I like Santa Fe and I would not want to commute there. I like the view some of the apartments there have and I also like the fact that it is easier and quicker to get out from there than if you were in centro, I like the pine areas and the mountains just outside of Mexico City. It is all a question of what you can afford and what you like. As a retiree I would not live there but if I had a job there , I probably would try not to have to commute too far.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=Isla Verde;1194041]HD, I agree with you that commuting to Santa Fe is horrible. Those who work there but live in other parts of the city, often because the rents in Santa Fe are out of the reach of all but the well-to-do, complain bitterly about the difficulties they face getting to work every day. Since I am not overly fond of modern architecture and prefer to live near the heart of the DF, so I can enjoy its many cultural attractions, you couldn't pay me to live in Santa Fe. I have no desire to live in a place built over a garbage dump![/QUOTE]_

Isla:

Citlali and I always enjoyed driving the Toluca Libramiento to Santa Fe through the mountainous terrain west of DF back before the Arco Norte opened about three years ago or so. While we were impressed with the splendid skyline of the development and always talked of stopping there for, perhaps, dinner and a hotel, we always drove through trying to make it to Orizaba by nightfall if heading east or home on Lake Chapala if heading west so we never stopped. Our main problem was we had these damnable dogs (five mutts) and just knew instinctively we would never find lodging in such a fancy burb while we always found mutt friendly lodging in the Orizaba area.

The thing that really struck us was that the metro area authorities had allowed this massive development but had devised no efficient traffic plan for getting there to and from the central city. The traffic bottlenecks were the stuff of legend and there were not only a number of them but they kept changing significantly so that every time we drove from Santa Fe to the Chapultepec area or back, and we did this at least four times each year, the route had changed so we would find ourselves in these massive traffic jams with no ability to plan ahead and make sure we were in the appropriate expressway lane for necessary turns and detours to stay on track plus the signage was so bad that we began to think the evil Dr. Moriarity himself was in charge of signage and playing with us just to gleefully watch us get lost. Somehow, we always ended up in Orizaba or Lake Chapala but simply by the seat of our pants and with no time to spare. 

I would definitely advise our East Indian correspondent to live in or as near to Santa Fe as possible if his office is to be there just to maintain his sanity.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Gary, in English there's no difference between "millions" and "some millions".


I know


----------



## mickisue1

it occurred to me this morning, when I glanced at this thread, that the OP could mean NEW Mexico, as well.

Not being able to spell Mexico, who knows what other errors were made?


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> it occurred to me this morning, when I glanced at this thread, that the OP could mean NEW Mexico, as well.
> 
> Not being able to spell Mexico, who knows what other errors were made?


Mickisue, I think that could be what's going on. After all of our various posts on the charms and disadvantages of living in Santa Fe, he seems to have disappeared!


----------



## citlali

Mickisue you may be right I have Mexican friends who were Sikhs and they lives in Santa Fe NM, moved to Chiapas and live in Chilpancingo, Guerrero so I am sure there are Sikhs in Mexico City but who know what the OP was really looking for.


----------



## Anonimo

Santa Fe is, IMO, an alien sterile modern development, with "power architecture".


----------



## citlali

Yes that is correct and I love contemporary"power architecture". The very old building are very charming but as far as comfort give me a modern building anytime. That is what makes the world turn some people like one thing some like another. You can always visit the quaint areas.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


Anonimo said:



Santa Fe is, IMO, an alien sterile modern development, with "power architecture".

Click to expand...

_Most impresive "power architecture" I must say. Personally, Dawg would not want to live there or in other such environments from the Wilshire District of L.A. to Montparnasse in Paris preferring, instead, the leafy environments of the part of Ajijic at Lake Chapala and the ancient colonial row housing of San Cristóbal de Las Casas both of which we get to enjoy periodically. Any country, whether Mexico or whereever, is enriched by diversity and either you or I, Anonimo, are fortunate to be in positions to choose the environments in which we live. Many people we know, especially in rural Chiapas don´t really have any choice and if the OP of this thread was a real person and really asking about the Santa Fe suburb of DF, all I can say is that, if his employer decided Santa Fe which is a huge commercial district with poor access from the city, is where he would work, then it is best he live there rather than commute.

Back in California, when I worked in Oakland I lived in Oakland when I could, the same with San Francisco and then the Sonoma Wine Country as I changed jobs. That´s the way it is.

By the way, I don´t imagine most would prefer the land fill that Isla writes Santa Fe once was nor most of the poverty striken and congested suburbs that ring DF to today´s Santa Fe. Exiting DF on the other side we used to drive through Ixtapala - now that is urban blight and not a place in which to get lost driving through.

As for modern architecture, there are some really nice luxurious apartments with splendid views in Santa Fe and I am reminded of my wife´s father´s remarks in the 1970s when she and I were commenting on the blight of high rise commercial and residential building developments desecrating parts of traditional Paris. He reminded us that admiring old buildings without elevators or the best modern plumbing , dinky kitches and cramped rooms is fine as long as one does not have to actually live there and tote those groceries up five flights of steep stairs and use the communal toilet down the hall.


----------

